# [SOLVED] Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

I have tried to go through many of your threads and google but it only confuses me..First my budget is $200. I want to upgrade my G31T LM2 lenovo motherboard, E5200 dual core processor and 1GB DDR2 Ram to a higher config. mobo, processor and 4GB RAM. Please suggest me suitable combination.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

What will be the primary use of the PC after the upgrade?
Mobo/CPU/RAM for $200 is close but probably doable.
What is the Model Number of the Lenova?
You will also have to have a retail copy of Windows and do a fresh install as the OS is tied to the Mobo.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

You could put an Intel Core2 Duo E7500 and 4 GB of RAM in that motherboard for less than $200.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*



SpywareDr said:


> You could put an Intel Core2 Duo E7500 and 4 GB of RAM in that motherboard for less than $200.


"IF" the CPU is compatible with the OEM Mobo/Bios.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

It's not worth it to put money into an OEM system. Just save up and build your own.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

Also please do not create more then one topic on the same issue:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/solved-motherboard-support-701406.html


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

No reason to upgrade the CPU - by modern standards it'd be about the same. If you can't build a new system right now, just upgrade to 4gb of RAM (that will make a nice difference) and save up to build a new one.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

So if i get a 4GB RAM and a 2GB nvidia graphics card my current config will help me to play the latest games or some decent games.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

Your Mobo will not accept two GPU's and using two GPU's is a waste of money and time.
Upgrading the GPU will also require a PSU upgrade before the GPU is installed. The power required would depend on the GPU you select.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

+1 you must replace the PSU if you wish to upgrade the video card

No need to get a card with 2gb of memory if you're not going to spend more than $150 on it because the cheaper cards aren't powerful enough to use that much memory.


On that note, your CPU is going to hold back any newer video card you install. If you upgrade the memory to 4gb and install a new PSU and GPU (something like a GTX 650), most newer games should be playable but performance will be lackluster. You should plan on building an entirely new system, and just start with the memory/PSU/GPU while you save up for the rest.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

How to upgrade PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

Purchase a good quality PSU with sufficient power. Before removing the old PSU, make diagrams and/or take pics of all the power connections. Remove all power connections from the PSU, remove the 4 screws securing the PSU to the case, remove PSU.
Installation is the reverse order of removal.


----------



## Barun Kalita (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Upgrade my branded Lenovo desktop*

Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestion and guidance.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to help!


----------

